# engine swap questions



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

since ive been on here ive been learin quite a few things besides what i already know about swaps available for my 89 240sx the most i know about are the sr20det and the ca18det but i have heard that the sr20det wont pass smog where i live and i dont know about the ca18det if it will or wont, but wat i really want to know is if ne of the swaps available for my car will pass smog in ca and what they are, if u can help , then thanks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bring President Jackson with you


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if it was never offered here in the States, it won't pass smog. that's one thing you SHOULD have been able to pick up from the sites. 

you'll need A LOT more than just Mr. Jackson to help you out. you'll be looking more along the lines of Benjamin and Ulysses S. Grant. if you don't know Ulysses, you'll get to know him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

esyip said:


> *you'll need A LOT more than just Mr. Jackson to help you out. you'll be looking more along the lines of Benjamin and Ulysses S. Grant. if you don't know Ulysses, you'll get to know him.  *


hehehehe my favorite men of the constitution


----------

